# Roadrunner



## abraxas (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 7, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 7, 2008)

cool!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 7, 2008)

did you make it or find it? either way, its genius!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody- A very creative friend had made this bird for me a few years ago out of a few odd pieces found at different times in the desert with the exception of the 'eye', a piece of abalone shell.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 8, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## abraxas (Feb 8, 2008)

Mohain said:


> Very cool




Thanks Mohain!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 12, 2008)

you see some really cool stuff man, i love the glow and i always love your work


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> you see some really cool stuff man, i love the glow and i always love your work



Thank you.  I moved here because the place is so strange.  The little soft glow everywhere, but especially noticeable on the bird's body is, I believe called the 'Orton' effect.  I tried to make it very subtle.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 13, 2008)

meep meep!

nominated


----------



## MissMia (Feb 13, 2008)

Another great shot.  I too love the light in the desert.


----------



## Roger (Feb 13, 2008)

brilliant shot and very well processed, sublty with the orton effect acheived.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 14, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> meep meep!
> 
> nominated



Thanks Andy!



MissMia said:


> Another great shot.  I too love the light in the desert.



Thank you.  I dig this place.  The longer I'm here, the more I love it.  



Roger said:


> brilliant shot and very well processed, sublty with the orton effect acheived.



Thank you Roger.


----------

